# rust converter



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all 
I have been looking at threads on here with chassis clean ups involved and some people use Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 others use Jenolite others Kurust ????
Im getting confused now are all these the same type of products?
any better than others at killing surface rust on suspension components etc before painting ??

Thanks Rob


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I cleaned a patch as clean as i could , applied some wnder wheels purple which made it bleed like mad , dried then i used kurust and painted . Bilt hamber seem to make the best stuff though


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats cool as I went and got some Bilt Hamber hydrate 80 for the job 
Hopefully its dry tomoz and can make a start on it

Rob


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I am using hydrate 80. It seems to turn the rust black or chemical reaction as they put it, but whether it kills the rust only time will tell. I have used the others you mentioned without much success.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks jcrease
nice dog too:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a look through this thread and at their web site.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Mini magazine has rated rust buster fe123 as the best. Hydrate 80 got 5th in test, in personal experience hydrate 80 wasn't brilliant tbh.


----------

